# Does the hobby have a future?



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

One of our editors wrote this for the website, let me know your views.

Future of the Hobby

Pro Keepers' Lobby: 'Left Wing Right Politics' -- Home to Pro Keepers' Alliance

Rory Matier
PKL/PKA


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

sure! i should stay busy until i have my stroke!:crazy: nothing like statin drugs to ensure your future!:lol2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Gloom and doom :cussing:

There are a lot of error about the shows in there.

Heating for a start. 
Most people, like myself, use heat mats on the tables but under the display cloth.

Hand wash is available on EVERY table at IHS shows.

But he has a lot of valid points in other parts.
I looked at it at 3 in the morning, so maybe not the best time to be putting comments..

Hope to have a better read tomrrow.

Stephen


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

i would have to say from my point of view that i personally feel that within a few maybe ten years it will be hard to keep rep and exotics in general. not sure about insects but definetly reptiles and exotics mammals. 

i believe that the powers above are too powerful and that alliances don't seem to stand up against them enough or we just don't have a chance- look at all the new laws put in place. 

also the RSPCA and there "incredible" powers of knowing absolutly nothing but telling you how to do it, will increase there power and eventually will probably ban the selling of anything animals related unless the money goes to them?

sorry just my thought and views

but i don think action needs to be taken if you wish to keep the hobby ( and a bloody good one at that)


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

My two cents is that the hobby is almost entirely dominated by '£'. and when you think of the legitimate businesses out there trading in mutations and earning big money.... how much tax are they paying? quite a lot i reckon. now how many people on this forum.... no in this COUNTRY are currently either working with colour mutation breeding projects or there is the other school of people who have bought 'hets' and are rubbing their fingers in a mister burns 'eeeeeexcellent' kind of way, watching every gram going onto that snakes body until they are big enough to make some money from these 'mutants'. now dont think this a morph bashing, people are free to do as they choose... i have stated several times that i dislike the whole idea of selective breeding for colour/pattern mutation so its not about that.... its about money.

at the moment our hobby is in the firing line. and i reckon a LOT of morph breeders out there pay the taxman NOTHING and do not hold a PSL. which is all well and good in a robin hoodesque kind of way. but dont expect any mercy from the government when they try to ban this hobby. after all..... its not like we scratch their backs now is it?

the RSPCA subsequently not only scratch gordon browns back, they give him cocktails in a jaccuzzi while he awaits an authentic thai massage.

Who's side would you take in gordons £500 loafers?


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

oh, lots of things to comment on here, shame i am just off to work !

Shows:

No names, no pack drills but there are still 'breeders' meetings that go on where PSL holders attend, tub size is way to small, heating is not provided, nor water. Also Eating and drinking openly in the same hall as reptiles. I have only seen one show this year that had hand cleaner freely available for all, not to say there wasnt others, but i didnt see it.

Shows and the organisers do need to go back to thier own rules and stick to them.

I am a hobbist 'mutant' breeder, and mr taxman is welcome to examine my records, as if they wanted to treat me as a business, then I could claim a refund due to 'business' losses.

Breeders do not need a PSL, but I do think they need something, which is being looked at and has my support.

If private breeders did need a PSL, then the breeders meetings will stop overnight, as a PSL is a commercial license, and commercial breeders, dealers, traders etc are barred from breeders meetings.

Having said all that, I am pleased that many smaller breeders are now using better tubs, giving more info and more support, both by way of printed matter and by involvement in forums such as this one.

I think we should start a campaign, cricket tubs are for crickets !!

tubs dont cost the earth, even if £1 each, thats not much out of the bottom line on a £50-£200 gecko !

mm, Sits back and wonders who I have upset this time :devil:


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

purejurrasic said:


> oh, lots of things to comment on here, shame i am just off to work !
> 
> Shows:
> 
> ...


thank you for clearing up my innacuracy there. and i agree with the cricket tubs


----------

